# Festplatte überspielen?



## Taigatrommel (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich will in meinen PC eine neue Festplatte (200GB) einbauen. Auf der alten Festplatte (20GB) ist das Betriebssystem (Windows XP) und meine Daten. Ich möchte aber nur die 200GB Festplatte benutzen und das Betriebssystem nicht neuinstallieren.

Wie kann ich die Daten & das Betriebssystem 1:1 ohne Neuinstallation kopieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (8. Dezember 2006)

//Edit:
Irgend wie find ich das Produkt auf deren HP nicht mehr.  Meinte Drive Image von PowerQuest.
Schau mal hier: http://www.wintotal.de/Tests/dimage7/dimage7.php
Ob's den Bootsektor mit wiederhestellt weiss ich jetzt grad nicht. Is schon zu lang her. 
Aber das kann sicher noch jemand hier beantworten...


----------



## octo124 (8. Dezember 2006)

Weg 1
Erstellung eines Images mit einem Backupprogramm wie TrueImage8 oder NortonGhost9 aufwärts und das dann auf die fertig partitionierte neue Platte wiederherstellen. Grund, es kann nicht ein Image der gesamten Partition der alten Platte auf der neuen erstellt werden, da diese ja grösser ist. 
Erstelle also mit PartitionsMagic 8.05 o.ä. eine primäre Partition sowie eine erweiterte mit diversen logischen Laufwerken auf der neuen HD, erstelle das Image des Inhaltes der alten und sichere das auf einem der logischen Laufwerke. Danach baue alte HD aus, jumpere die neue um auf den Zustand der alten, Master usw., boote den PC mit der Trueimage-CD und folge den Anweisungen, um das Image auf der primären neuen Partition zu entpacken.

Weg 2
Nutzung der boardeigenen XP-Mittel
http://www.administrator.de/XP_mit_Bordmitteln_auf_eine_neue_Festplatte_migrieren.html


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich persönlich schwöre auf DriveImage 2002.
Vorteil bei dieser Version ist es dass man sich auch 2 Disketten erstellen kann (eine Bootdiskette und eine Programmdiskette).
So lässt sich ein Image also selbst dann wieder aufspielen (und dass sogar mit grafischer Oberfläche), wenn Windows gänzlich versagen sollte. 
Für die Mausunterstützung musste ich allerdings einen Maustreiber für DOS auf der Bootdiskette mit einbinden.
Die Zielpartition lässt sich problemlos vergrössern.
Ich würde die Partition aber nicht zu gross machen..... und dafür lieber mehrere Partitionen anlegen (weitere Partitionen legst Du einfach in der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows an).
Neben dem erstellen eines Image lässt sich die Quellpartition aber auch direkt auf die Zielpartition kopieren.
Zumindest bei reinen Windows Systemen stellt der Bootsektor keine Probleme dar.
Bei Lunux sieht es da schon schlechter aus, da habe ich aber auch noch nicht weiter getestet ob man das Problem leicht umgehen/beheben kann.

Mit DriveImage 4.0 habe ich aber die negative Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Probleme beim erkennen der richtigen Datenträger kommt, wenn man das Image gleich direkt brennt.
Daher habe ich mir damals schon zur Angewohnheit gemacht, das Image erst auf einer weiteren Partition anzulegen und später erst zu brennen.
Das Image lässt sich beim erstellen auch in mehrere kleinere "Häppchen" aufteilen, damit es auch auf mehrere CD's/DVD's passt (die Festplatte könnte ja mal den Geist aufgeben).
Grundsättzlich lasse ich das Image aber auf der Festplatte liegen und spiele es von dort auch wieder ein..... geht halt schneller als wie von CD/DVD.

Aus den oben genannten Disketten habe ich mir eine kleine (8cm) bootfähige CD gebrannt..... die passt bequem in jede Hemdtasche. 
Alternativ könnte man auch eine CD im Visitenkartenformat nehmen (nur unwesentlich kleiner), von denen halte ich aber nicht viel (mögliche Unwucht und damit vorzeitige Zerstörung des Laufwerks).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## splat (10. Dezember 2006)

Wenn der Bootloader aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr funktionieren oder nicht mehr da sein sollte, schiebst du einfach deine Windows CD ins Laufwerk, bootest davon und klickst ein paar mal auf weiter. Natürlich nimmst du keine Änderungen an der Partition vor. Bevor er die Dateien dann kopieren will, brichst du einfach ganz normal das Setup ab. Schon hast du wieder deinen Bootloader und dein altes Windows startet wieder 
Da braucht man auch keine M$ Rettungskonsole und fixmbr oder wie das nochmal heißt..

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2006)

Wobei die Konsole und fixmbr wohl eindeutig die bessere Lösung wäre.
Das andere ist ja schon fast Holzhammermethode


----------

